# how long to duplicate a 120gb drive using dd?



## rtphokie (Nov 1, 2003)

The 120gb drive in my R10 (upgraded several years ago) has been acting up. Lots of pixelation and a freezing now and again.

I'm using the Hinsdale instructions to replace it with a 250GB drive.

How long should I expect dd to take when using option #3 "Copying TiVo drive to new upgrade drive".

dd if=<old drive> of=<new drive> bs=1024k

produced errors after about an hour so I added the "conv=noerror,sync" option. That ran overnight, about 11 hours. It reported a couple of errors it was presumably skipping over but didn't finish.

Did i jump the gun? How long should I let it go?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Depends on the CPU speed, Drive setup, Controller and Drive speed. It takes longer if there are errors I'd give it at least 14hrs the more errors there are the longer it will take.


----------



## rtphokie (Nov 1, 2003)

It took about 18 hours and spit out half dozen errors (the old drive is failing).

I jumpered back to master and put the newly copied drive back into the TiVo and it's stuck on powering up.

Is backing up and restoring to the new drive using the Mfs Tools required if you are using dd to clone the old drive and save all recordings?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

dd makes a sector by sector binary copy of the source drive. The replacement drive is now an exact copy of the source drive. The noerror option tells dd to continue copying ignoring read errors.

Try removing or changing the drives jumper. Some drives have two settings "master with slave" and "single drive".

If the old drive still works you really should us mfstools and make the backup (without recordings) see the WeaKnees Interactive Upgrade Instructions


----------



## Pauli (Mar 1, 2004)

I just last night upgraded a 120GB drive with the MFSLive CD on my 3.2GHz P4 system, with recordings, and it took about 75 minutes. I believe that this is essentially the same as a complete copy. Make sure you enable the proper DMA mode on both drives prior to performing the copy -- this makes a HUGE difference in copy time and, for some reason I can't explain, it is seldom mentioned in this forum.


----------



## rtphokie (Nov 1, 2003)

HomeUser said:


> dd makes a sector by sector binary copy of the source drive. The replacement drive is now an exact copy of the source drive. The noerror option tells dd to continue copying ignoring read errors.
> 
> Try removing or changing the drives jumper. Some drives have two settings "master with slave" and "single drive".
> 
> If the old drive still works you really should us mfstools and make the backup (without recordings) see the WeaKnees Interactive Upgrade Instructions


The WeeKnees instructions looked convenient but I'm having problems getting the CD to boot on my PC. Boot process starts and then it errors out because the drives are mounting at unexpected device positions. More info here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4862939#post4862939


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

You can use the WeaKnees instructions with the PTVUpgrade CD. Any luck booting the copied drive in the TiVo by changing the drives jumper position? You should also try the CS (Cable Select) position also.


----------

